# Is 30 second skip really gone?



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

According to the engadget review, the 30 second skip code is gone (SPS30).

I know there is a new default 30 second "scan", but can anyone verify that the tried-and-true skip code really is gone? 

If so,  :down: 

There are two "unofficial features" Tivo shouldn't mess with - the 30 second skip and the ability to expand the internal hard drives.

If the SPS30 code is indeed gone, I hope Tivo quickly restores it. And ditto on the endgaget big thumbs down to reordering season passes locking up the entire box - never understood why this can't go in the background (or give the user the option to disrupt live processing to do SP maintenance).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No it isn't. they just added a 30 sec scan feature. The code still works.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

No.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Mods - please feel free to delete this thread - the answer is already in the FAQ (which I neglected to check)


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

I prefer the sweep. I'm frequently looking for just certain content on stock programs. I occasionally miss some content with the skip and have to backtrack. Sweep should be better for me.


----------

